
Qualcomm Said to Seek U.S. Import Ban for iPhones - niftich
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-03/qualcomm-said-to-seek-u-s-import-ban-for-iphones
======
PhantomGremlin
Dumb move by Qualcomm. They just put a bullet thru the head of any remaining
modem business they had with Apple.

But maybe it had already reached that point? Qualcomm might already have lost
all further modem design wins with Apple? So now they have nothing to lose by
shifting to the ITC to battle exclusively on the patent front?

~~~
quickben
Arguably a dumber move was by Apple's CEO when he decided he just isn't going
to pay anything (disregarding the fact they already signed a contract).

[https://finance.yahoo.com/news/apple-ceo-tim-cook-
withholdin...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/apple-ceo-tim-cook-withholding-
royalties-owed-qualcomm-230913988.html)

Guess twice which way is ITC going to lean now.

It will be fairly interesting to see how this develops.

~~~
tiredwired
I think the company with $260 billion will win.

~~~
tooltalk
based on Appple's past lawsuits with Nokia, Ericsson, etc, Apple for the most
part ended up paying up after a brief licensing renegotiation dance.

